# My Phantom Black 2012 A6 arrived!



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Much to my surprise a truck pulled up in front of the dealership Friday with THIS!

(Crap iPhone pics will have to do for now!)




























It was such a cool experience to get to check in and unwrap my own car. I had a bit of a hand in it with the TTS, but not like the A6.

Here she is right before the PDI after I just finished unwrapping her. (Suspension shipping blocks are still installed.)



















By the end of Friday she was through PDI and had a basic clean-up. I took her for a breif maiden voyage that night...what a fun car to drive! I'll have to report back with more later. I didn't really want to have her on the road for very long without being properly detailed and protected (and INSURED!)

Finally, how cool is this night vision system with pedestrian highlighting?!


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

There were a few delays getting 3M Stone Guard installed on the car so she isn't completely finished being detailed, but here's a few pictures from the dealership on Friday...


----------



## cebo0650 (Jun 26, 2010)

You lucky basterd! Amzing looking car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Love it. Black on rotors is such a nice setup. Congratulations.


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

It's even better looking from the back - I love the new Audi tail lights. 

I just find it funny that you keep referring to the car as a female entity.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG

What a beautiful ride bro! Congrats and enjoy it lots!

PS> Changed the wheels already???


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

I drove one just like this last weekend. Best test drive of my life!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------

